# Greensboro Gun Show



## Doorman (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone plans to attend the Greensboro Gun And Knife Show (Feb. 14 &15). Has anyone gone in the past and found it was worth going?


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to say that I can't go this year.

Have been many times over several years. Feel that it is by far the est in the area. Much better than Metrolina and Winston-Salem.

However, times are different this year.


----------



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

I went last year and picked up a new tactical Sig226 for $850. I think that was a pretty good deal and their were lots of vendors and indeviduals that had a large selection of guns ( did not see many knives, but I was not looking for them either ).


----------

